# MES Bluetooth APP UPDATE



## AP514 (Oct 3, 2018)

Anyone try the updated app yet ?
I got or read a message about them updating the app last week and want some info on it.


----------



## Atoparok (Oct 3, 2018)

I have with no luck! I contacted Masterbuilt again and they sent me an email today that the update isn't expected until October 10th. I'm not holding my breath! What bothers me is that Masterbuilt has knowingly been selling a product that doesn't work. I didn't want a window in my smoker and was talked into the bluetooth option. If I had known the bluetooth didn't work on 90% of cell phones, I would have saved the $120. ...or gone with a competing product. After reading Point #  01 on their "About Us" page, I'm a more than a bit disappointed.


----------



## AP514 (Oct 5, 2018)

Ah my bad, I miss read the date. I though it was the 1st....now I see it is the 10th.
I will bring this back up in a week or two....


----------



## planetdug (Oct 6, 2018)

Smoker unit is brand new out of the box today 10/6/18.
Model MB25072215

Installed the app on my phone and it would crash when trying to pair so I tested with some other phones.  

Used three different phones and the only phone that would work had USB 5.0

Galaxy Note 9 - USB 5.0 - Working without issue
LG Stylo 2 V - USB 4.2 - Application crashes when trying to connect via Bluetooth to the unit.
Galaxy J7 V - USB 4.2- Application crashes when trying to connect via Bluetooth to the unit.

I submitted a ticket with Masterbuilt and will update this post when they respond.


----------



## Atoparok (Oct 7, 2018)

Mine was new in August. Using a Droid Turbo 2 with USB 4.2. App will not pair. Per my earlier post, Masterbuilt claims a new improved app will come out around October 10th. ...not holding my breath


----------



## AP514 (Oct 11, 2018)

Well, looks like the V 3.0 is out..... a few good reviews.
I should have Dloaded it... I did ribs yesterday...


----------



## Atoparok (Oct 11, 2018)

So I noticed V 3.0 was out too and installed it yesterday. As soon as I clicked "connect", it gave me the "hmm, something went wrong, try again" message. Recycling my phone, I started the app again. This time the "spinning wheel of search" came up and after about 5 minutes, I had to turn it off. Tried a couple of times this morning with the same results.

Bottom line, this app does not work with Bluetooth 4.2. Masterbuilt still is advertising a product they can't deliver. ...and it costs an extra $100 over the product without that capability. 

As a Christian, I'm very disappointed with McLemore's Core Value statement: 01Faith, family,and then the rest. The McLemore family set the stage from the beginning here at Masterbuilt with priorities of faith first, family second, then the rest. We live out those priorities each day, as the work comes in line behind the most important thing in our lives. 

Selling a product that does not work and charging extra for it, doesn't say much about Faith. Because of this, I personally won't purchase any other Masterbuilt products.

Don't get me wrong ere. The smoker works for what it is, just no Bluetooth capability.


----------



## AP514 (Oct 12, 2018)

Atoparok said:


> Bottom line, this app does not work with Bluetooth 4.2.
> A


TRUE, the update only works with 5.0 andriod and above.  As stated in the update notes. Also what Version of BT my phone has is a mystery
Now If I can only figure out what my phone has ? ? (old Galaxy 5S )


----------



## Atoparok (Oct 12, 2018)

AP514 said:


> TRUE, the update only works with 5.0 andriod and above.  As stated in the update notes. Also what Version of BT my phone has is a mystery
> Now If I can only figure out what my phone has ? ? (old Galaxy 5S )



Yes, but according to Masterbuilt this morning, Bluetooth 4.0 or higher should work. ...and that is what is stated on their newly updated website as well. By the way, your Galaxy originally came with Bluetooth 4.0, but may have undergone an update down the road. That info is available on android central or endgadget.

Cheers...
...Atoparok


----------



## fracchia23 (Oct 23, 2018)

Pls can someone of you send me the APK of the application? 
Why i need the .Apk? Becausein italy i can't download the app because Masterbuilt doesn't serve this country.


----------



## dr k (Oct 23, 2018)

fracchia23 said:


> Pls can someone of you send me the APK of the application?
> Why i need the .Apk? Becausein italy i can't download the app because Masterbuilt doesn't serve this country.


if you can't download the app can MB still email you what you need. Just wondering if MB can start a case/number to refer to since your in Italy and so is their smoker.


----------



## ShinyFirefly (Jul 7, 2019)

Bought a brand new MES 130b Pro Series last night and it paired once, but now will not connect again.  Masterbuilt responded within seconds to my inquiry.  No results yet but at least I got a quick response from them.


----------



## Atoparok (Jul 8, 2019)

I hope they find a fix for you. I simply gave up. Here is how my saga went. My concern was first addressed with a very quick email. Then they ignored me for quite some time, saying they knew the app didn't work and were coming out with a new one soon. That went on for a couple of months and I hit their Facebook page. That garnered some results. I received phone calls! Then they sent me out a new controller. That didn't work so they sent me some fee goodies. Gloves, grilling mat and I don't remember what else. After they spent a month or so in research, they offered to trade out my unit for the older model 40" with RF remote. They're stance was that my unit was Bluetooth capable, just not with my specific phone. I asked for a list of compatible models. They sent back specs which included my phone. I was really unhappy about the release statement they sent out as well, so I filed a complaint with the BBB. Masterbuilt quit speaking with me and refused to work with me any further. That case is closed, but listed "Unresolved". I'm not throwing mine away, but I won't be purchasing anything connected to the Masterbuilt company in the future. In fact, I've opted for aGreen Mountain Grill. It is WIFI connected and works as advertised! I do hope they have a fix for you though...


----------

